# RRP jobsite photos and videos



## 6126

I am very new to RRP work. Any comments, photos, videos, tips, etc will be appreciated. Thanks. This one is contained, my guy is suited up and wet scraping. Once scraping is complete, we will prime with oil, followed by Peel Bond and two top coats. I am on my 2nd RRP job, and taking photos to document our work.


----------



## RCP

Looks good Mike, real impressed with the way you have educated yourself on RRP, I have seen the other stuff on Facebook, excellent stuff. Not much to see there (on the video), but I did see the other pictures of the signage, looked good. How are you doing with the documentation and record keeping? Are you going to keep the video and stills with the paperwork?


----------



## 6126

RCP said:


> Looks good Mike, real impressed with the way you have educated yourself on RRP, I have seen the other stuff on Facebook, excellent stuff. Not much to see there, but I did see the other pictures of the signage, looked good. How are you doing with the documentation and record keeping? Are you going to keep the video and stills with the paperwork?


I find the documentaion pretty simple and not that big of a deal.


----------



## RCP

Are you having much problem selling the extra cost?


----------



## aaron61

WOW! And they say it should only add a few dollars to your over all costs to complete a project!!!!!


----------



## Mike's QP

Is that an approved dust mask for RRP work?


----------



## Dean CRCNA

Mike's QP said:


> Is that an approved dust mask for RRP work?


RRP doesn't require a mask, disposable suit, booties, gloves or a hat.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

dean crcna said:


> rrp doesn't require a mask, disposable suit, booties, gloves or a hat.


what!!!?????


----------



## aaron61

Nope!


----------



## RCP

BreatheEasyHP said:


> what!!!?????


He is right, it is not required by RRP, which is designed to protect the homeowner. The PPE (gloves, mask, respirator) are required by OHSA, which has always been the case. As is having respirators fit tested, blood samples and air samples in some cases. Those rules have long been ignored.


----------



## Mike's QP

So its an OSHA violation on the video then, I apologize


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

We do the full PPE.


----------



## 6126

aaron61 said:


> WOW! And they say it should only add a few dollars to your over all costs to complete a project!!!!!


Lol Yeah. I forget where, but it seems like I read somewhere on the EPA site $200-$300 extra? I dont think so.:no:


RCP said:


> Are you having much problem selling the extra cost?


 Its still hard to say. I have only bid a few and sold two of those so far. I had a call the other day on a 50 yr old home and started explaing about RRP to the woman, and she said....." that sounds like too much trouble. I dont want to spend that kind of money. The other painter mentioned nothing about lead apint when he came out. Besides, I live out in the country so the lead shouldnt be an issue"  I then told her we were pretty much booked for the summer :whistling2:


----------



## 6126

RCP said:


> He is right, it is not required by RRP, which is designed to protect the homeowner. The PPE (gloves, mask, respirator) are required by OHSA, which has always been the case. As is having respirators fit tested, blood samples and air samples in some cases. Those rules have long been ignored.


So he should have been wearing a respirator and a hat to be OSHA complient


----------



## chrisn

I was told years ago that you should only use the scraper in one direction, that pushing and pulling, like in the vidio, would dull the blade faster. True? False? Anybody give a


----------



## RCP

Woodland said:


> So he should have been wearing a respirator and a hat to be OSHA complient


Not necessarily, I'll go look on the OHSA site to be sure, (but if memory serves, and like Bill's, it does not always) I think it is for exposure over 6 hours a day. I am sure Dean or one of the others will know.


----------



## Dean CRCNA

Woodland said:


> So he should have been wearing a respirator and a hat to be OSHA complient


Yep.

Of course for him to be able to wear a respirator ... he would need a sign off from a doctor.


----------



## straight_lines

Woodland said:


> So he should have been wearing a respirator and a hat to be OSHA complient


And probably 15 or more other things.


----------



## Dean CRCNA

Woodland said:


> I have only bid a few and sold two of those so far. I had a call the other day on a 50 yr old home and started explaing about RRP to the woman, and she said....." that sounds like too much trouble. I dont want to spend that kind of money. The other painter mentioned nothing about lead apint when he came out. Besides, I live out in the country so the lead shouldnt be an issue"  I then told her we were pretty much booked for the summer :whistling2:


I live in the Dallas-Fort Worth, TX area. Down here, many certified painting contractors have basically stopped mentioning RRP at the first meeting. Don't get me wrong ... they will do compliance if needed ... but during the first meeting won't mention RRP.


----------



## straight_lines

Its not exactly a closing tool.


----------



## CliffK

straight_lines said:


> Its not exactly a closing tool.


 It's become a "buzz kill" no question:yes:


----------



## aaron61

I'm actually emailing back & forth with a gentleman on a large RRP right now.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER

How do you do that by not mentioning the rrp rule . I always scare people away . My first question is usually how old is your house . Maybe I need a different approach 
Give them a bid for the work and if it tests-positive for lead additional charges my apply .


----------



## RCP

Dean (CRCNA) has written a series of articles about this.


----------



## Dean CRCNA

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> How do you do that by not mentioning the rrp rule . I always scare people away . My first question is usually how old is your house . Maybe I need a different approach
> Give them a bid for the work and if it tests-positive for lead additional charges my apply .


*Part One*

In Texas (at least in the Dallas - Fort Worth area from where I am) ...

95% of 1970 to 1977 exteriors don't have lead based paint.

75% of 1950 to 1969 exteriors don't have lead based paint.

95% of 1950 to 1977 interiors don't have lead based paint.

So it is pretty good odds that if testing is done, you won't have to do RRP on these age of homes.

You might want to go to http://www.dshs.state.tx.us/elp/locate.shtm and click on "find a lead inspector" and call some of them in your area to see if they will do a limited lead inspection (not a lead inspection (whole house)).

A limited lead inspection only checks the components you will be disturbing.

Explain to them what you are trying to do. If you can't find a lead inspector, go to the list of Risk Assessors and ask them the same thing.

You will want the lead inspector or risk assessor to have an XRF analyzer. So this could be the first question you ask.

I charge $150 to check an exterior, to give you an idea of price.

*Part 2*

*Alternative 1*: Find your own way to mention that there is a lead law. You can mention fines or whatever, but I wouldn't get into "lead poisoning". It just starts a debate. Just stick with keeping the homeowner legal and fines. Also mention that they can call 800-424-5323 (Lead Hotline) to verify that you are telling the truth or they can go to http://www.epa.gov/lead/pubs/renovation.htm to verify.

Give them you normal everyday price (without RRP). Give them the odds of finding lead based paint above. Tell them by calling the lead inspector ***x ... they can be legal and probably not have to pay for all the compliance cost.

They pay for the inspector. Inspector calls you to give results ... you call homeowner to put them in your schedule.

*Alternative 2*: Give homeowner your everyday estimate (but add in the cost of the limited inspection). On your estimate, just place a short note about the lead law ... that you will pay for the inspection ... on the rare case that lead based paint is found, you will calculate the additional cost and present it to them.

At least 75% of the time ... you won't find lead based paint ... you won't have to add RRP cost ... you just put them on the schedule.

No fuss.

_Short version of this, just to give you a general idea._

www.zillow.com is one place to find the age of the house. Not sure how accurate, but better than trusting homeowner.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER

Dean CRCNA said:


> Part One
> 
> In Texas (at least in the Dallas - Fort Worth area from where I am) ...
> 
> 95% of 1970 to 1977 exteriors don't have lead based paint.
> 
> 75% of 1950 to 1969 exteriors don't have lead based paint.
> 
> 95% of 1950 to 1977 interiors don't have lead based paint.
> 
> So it is pretty good odds that if testing is done, you won't have to do RRP on these age of homes.
> 
> You might want to go to http://www.dshs.state.tx.us/elp/locate.shtm and click on "find a lead inspector" and call some of them in your area to see if they will do a limited lead inspection (not a lead inspection (whole house)).
> 
> A limited lead inspection only checks the components you will be disturbing.
> 
> Explain to them what you are trying to do. If you can't find a lead inspector, go to the list of Risk Assessors and ask them the same thing.
> 
> You will want the lead inspector or risk assessor to have an XRF analyzer. So this could be the first question you ask.
> 
> I charge $150 to check an exterior, to give you an idea of price.
> 
> Part 2
> 
> Alternative 1: Find your own way to mention that there is a lead law. You can mention fines or whatever, but I wouldn't get into "lead poisoning". It just starts a debate. Just stick with keeping the homeowner legal and fines. Also mention that they can call 800-424-5323 (Lead Hotline) to verify that you are telling the truth or they can go to http://www.epa.gov/lead/pubs/renovation.htm to verify.
> 
> Give them you normal everyday price (without RRP). Give them the odds of finding lead based paint above. Tell them by calling the lead inspector ***x ... they can be legal and probably not have to pay for all the compliance cost.
> 
> They pay for the inspector. Inspector calls you to give results ... you call homeowner to put them in your schedule.
> 
> Alternative 2: Give homeowner your everyday estimate (but add in the cost of the limited inspection). On your estimate, just place a short note about the lead law ... that you will pay for the inspection ... on the rare case that lead based paint is found, you will calculate the additional cost and present it to them.
> 
> At least 75% of the time ... you won't find lead based paint ... you won't have to add RRP cost ... you just put them on the schedule.
> 
> No fuss.
> 
> Short version of this, just to give you a general idea.
> 
> www.zillow.com is one place to find the age of the house. Not sure how accurate, but better than trusting homeowner.


Thanks so much


----------



## Roamer

straight_lines said:


> Its not exactly a closing tool.


Maybe not to seal the deal but I close every initial bid with a statement about the RRP. I tell them that the EPA recently changed the rules about the way work is performed on older homes. These changes are in place to reduce the hazard of lead exposure to both the homeowner and our employees.

I mention that the first step in this process will be that when we email our bid to them, we will also be enclosing a pdf. brochure about lead, that they are encouraged to read this brochure. We will also enclose our "Lead Addendum". This basically outlines all of the precautions that we are going to take at their home and that they will need them to sign this document to acknowledge that they have both read the brochure and acknowledge the precautions.

The above statement will commonly alarm the client. I, however, tell them that it is really not a big deal and I briefly describe the basic procedures: We will be using plastic instead of drop cloths, that we will be extra neat and clean and that we will be reducing the amount of dust and debris. These are things that I tell the client that they would want in spite of the RRP anyway. They generally agree.

By the way, by signing the addendum we have killed two birds with one stone. We have their signature acknowledging the precautions, this is a signature that needs to be recorded for compliance with the rules and is usually procured at the end of the job. We get it at the beginning and when we're done with the project we mail them a copy of the signed lead addendum, again for their records.

I can't view the video it is marked 'private'.


----------



## CliffEastman

*Thank you @Dean CRCNA, that is really helpful! I will copy it if you don't mind.
*


----------



## 6126

Roamer said:


> I can't view the video it is marked 'private'.


Sorry about that. After posting it, quite a few mistakes were brought to my attention so I took it off public view.


----------

